# Taurus 638 review



## Jed Henson (Sep 28, 2010)

Just posted Paul Markel's review of the new .380 from Taurus, the 638 Pro Compact. Here's his range report:

"Trying my best not to be a range hog, I took several turns testing out the 638. I ran the gun using two-hands, single handed and support hand only to test its reliability. I ran rapid-fire drills against paper targets, and then I moved on to a plate rack set out at 15 yards. After I figured out my hold, the plates stood little chance. As long at the shooter did his part, the pistol would put the rounds on target.

All told I fired somewhere in the neighborhood of 150 rounds of Winchester ammunition through the pistol during the couple of hours I had to work with the gun. I believe I experienced one or two stove-pipe stoppages during the first couple of magazines, which were immediately remedied with a tap and rack. Experience has taught me Taurus pistols like to have a break-in period, and I'd expect this one to be no different.

Felt recoil was very mild. The weight and size of the 638 are considerable for a .380 ACP pistol, but that is not necessarily a negative. For new shooters or any gun owner who is recoil sensitive due to age or physical limitation, the 638 is a very attractive personal-defense pistol."

Full review is here: Taurus 638 Pro Compact Review | GunGunsGuns.net


----------

